# SERPA holsters?



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried the SERPA holsters by BLACKHAWK Industries yet?  They are a really good price and the retention looks pretty good.

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_catalog.asp?cat_id=90&d=


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 16, 2006)

Seems rather complicated for me, but then again, since I'm one who looks for sheer simplicity in my weapons (Glockaholic), I am rather biased.  

This unit really seems to be geared towards the law enforcement community folks, who might be tired of having to use thumb breaks.  I just don't like the idea of having to use an extra mechanism for security purposes.  I'm sure that with some time and experience, any reasonable person could use it without problems, though.  

When it comes to synthetic holsters, I prefer Sidearmor:

http://www.sidearmor.com/cart/catalog/category_14_Holsters_Glock_Holsters_page_1.html

Simpler design, and I've dealt with Patricia for a looooong time.


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 16, 2006)

One of my friends has one. Good retention. it would take some getting used to hitting the button on the draw (for me). I usually carry IWB under a shirt so that much retention isn't required. If anyone prefers leather Bianchi has a leather holster with some type of retention paddle that works the same way, think they call it lever-lok or something like that. I'd be concerned that under stress I might fumble the button and won't be able to get my gun out.


----------

